
What Matters Now: get the free ebook - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/12/what-matters-now-get-the-free-ebook.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/sethsmainblog+(Seth%27s+Blog)&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=993920>

The link from there is simpler and doesn't have all the parameters on the URL.

